# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  33 полезных совета по ухаживанию

## Irina

*33 полезных совета по ухаживанию*

Не следуя и одной трети из них, ты рискуешь навсегда расстаться с мечтами о женитьбе. Делай выводы.

1. Золотое правило трех секунд. Если ты столкнулся взглядом с девушкой, которую рассматривал, улыбнись ей и отведи глаза. Выжди несколько минут, а потом можешь снова ею любоваться. Если барышня перехватит твой взгляд второй раз, не отводи его, а ровно три секунды смотри ей прямо в глаза и сейчас уже не улыбайся. Потом отвернись и займись своими делами. Вы уже находитесь в контакте, и девушка ждет, когда ты к ней обратишься. Не гони коней, пусть подождет.

2. Не пытайся поддержать светскую беседу, рассказывая о том, каким небесным ангелом или плотоядным крокодилом была твоя бывшая жена или подруга. Это слишком опасная тема, изобилующая скользкими и непредсказуемыми оборотами.

3. У тебя есть собака? Пока еще живой кот - погубитель тапок? Хомяк мизантропических наклонностей? Ну что же, пришло время всей этой гоп-компании отрабатывать свое содержание. Женщины: а) любят слушать смешные истории про зверушек и б) подсознательно больше доверяют парню, который уже имеет опыт ухода и заботы за живым существом.

4. Не забудь мимоходом сообщить, что ты отлично играешь на каком-нибудь музыкальном инструменте. Сейчас под рукой у нее все равно нет ни саксофона, ни фисгармонии, так что риск, что тебя спалят, минимальный. Ну а если у вас вдруг когда-нибудь возникнут отношения, то при случае просто сообщи ей, что наврал, ибо хотел произвести впечатление. Этим признанием ты умилишь ее даже больше, чем Турецким маршем на волынке.

5. Если решишь похвалить ее внешний вид, круче всего будет сделать комплимент туфлям или сережкам. Тут девушка будет уверена, что твои слова вызваны твоим хорошим вкусом, а не банальной мужской реакцией на глубокое декольте, обтягивающие джинсы или короткую юбку.

6. На первом свидании отключи свой мобильник.

7. Если выбранная жертва дала твоим поползновениям решительный отпор, скажи: Ну согласись, я должен был хотя бы попытаться. После этого, не выказывая обиды, продолжи отвлеченный треп уже чисто в приятельской тональности. Ничего, сейчас гражданка выпьет пару коктейлей, и ее взгляд на твою роль в ее судьбе еще может поменяться.

8. Никогда не подсылай своего приятеля объяснять: А вы очень понравились моему другу. Особенно если тебе больше четырнадцати лет.

9. С первого раза постарайся запомнить, как ее зовут. Проще всего это сделать, сразу повторив ее имя: Маша? Какое замечательное имя Маша!

10. Чем больше выпила девушка, тем больше ей нравятся мужчины вообще и ты в частности. Но правило работает только до тех пор, пока она способна дойти от столика до дамской комнаты, ни разу не упав.

11. Не говори о том, сколько ты зарабатываешь. Это всегда выглядит глупо.

12. Если ты видишь группу танцующих подвыпивших дам, не пугайся, а, набравшись мужества, присоединись и слейся с ними в танцевальном экстазе. Чем больше вокруг женщин, тем напряженнее невидимое поле конкуренции, ими генерируемое, и тем больше ты смахиваешь на перевязанный ленточкой приз.

13. Не носи презервативы в бумажнике.

14. Разговаривая с ней, не смотри на пол: человек, избегающий прямого взгляда, выглядит не скромным, а замыслившим что-то нехорошее.

15. Если ты пришел сюда со смутной целью с кем-нибудь познакомиться, старайся оставаться в освещенных местах, чтобы потенциальные знакомые могли тебя хотя бы разглядеть. А в затемненный угол можно удаляться уже с добычей на борту.

16. Вы познакомились и проболтали не меньше десяти минут? Пора тебе временно куда-нибудь деться например, извинившись, отойти к своим приятелям и провести с ними какое-то время. Пусть лучше она оценит потерю такого замечательного собеседника, чем начнет подумывать о том, что ты приставучий зануда. Зато спустя четверть часа вы вновь повстречаетесь уже на правах старых знакомых.

17. Никогда не носи свитеры и рубашки, через которые можно разглядеть твои соски.

18. Если она крутит на пальцах кольца, поправляет одежду или встряхивает рукой волосы, это хороший признак. Это она так перед тобой полубессознательно прихорашивается.

19. Если ты достаточно отважен, глуп или пьян для того, чтобы решительно направиться в сторону самой красивой девушки в помещении, не говори ей, что она классно смотрится. Она это и сама знает.

20. Никогда не давай девушкам визитные карточки.

21. Медленные танцы это, конечно, проклятие всей нашей жизни, но более удобного способа действительно близко познакомиться с дамой практически не существует.

22. Боишься, что тебе откажут? Подходи к большой группе девушек и произноси слова приглашения всем сразу. Пока они будут соображать, к кому ты, собственно говоря, обращаешься, смело протягивай руку той, которая выглядит самой растерявшейся.

23. Если из двух девушек одна хорошенькая, а другая просто ее подружка, разговаривай с красивой, а флиртуй с подружкой. Так никто не останется обиженным, а красотка все равно поймет, что ты имеешь в виду.

24. Если антилоп в саванне ловят на водопое, то отбившихся от своей стаи девушек в баре у туалета. Только не перепутай: важно, чтобы она была на пути не туда, а обратно. В противном случае разговор может получиться скомканным.

25. Если ты носишь галстук, ослабь узел и расстегни верхнюю пуговицу рубашки. Почему-то это очень нравится женщинам.

26. Во время флирта никогда не облизывай и не кусай свои губы и не высовывай наружу кончик языка. Это чисто женский прием, а для мужчины такое поведение выглядит странновато.

27. Не носи слишком обтягивающие брюки. У женщины совсем другой менталитет: они не любят, когда им показывают товар лицом.

28. Неплохо будет упомянуть в разговоре, что, пусть на данный момент ты ведешь безупречный холостяцкий образ жизни, в будущем ты непременно планируешь обзавестись домом, женой и детьми. И даже собакой породы лабрадор. Такое признание заставит барышню мысленно поставить рядом с тобой отметку: многообещающий, но пока не раскрытый потенциал.

29. Если тебе удалось выудить из девушки номер ее мобильного телефона, не нужно тут же перезванивать с целью убедиться в том, что он правильный. Если ее телефон, лежащий тут же, на столе, не зазвонит, то вы оба почувствуете себя идиотами. Если зазвонит, будешь выглядеть отчаявшимся жалким типом, который настолько не уверен в себе, что даже не верит в то, что девушка может дать ему правильный номер.

30. Если она приглашает тебя к себе выпить кофе, то очень может быть, что она действительно имеет в виду только кофе.

31. Не указывай официанту, этой крысе в человеческом облике, этому дону Корлеоне ресторанного бизнеса, на ошибки в счете. Да, он достоин мучительной смерти, но ты разберешься с ним как-нибудь в другой раз.

32. После первого свидания (если ты, конечно, рассчитываешь на второе) недостаточно запихнуть девушку в автобус или поймать ей джихад-такси с готовым на все водителем. Отвези ее домой сам, либо вызови такси из хорошей компании и не забудь оплатить его.

33. Говори мало про себя и много - про неё.

----------


## PatR!oT

если на кофе ,  значит на кофе !!!! а если я чай люблю ))))

----------


## Irina

Ну значит на чай, но при этом не надейся что утром в постель тебе его подадут

----------


## PatR!oT

эээээ как это в постель не подадут ?????

----------


## Irina

это просто значит, что тебя пригласили выпить чая и не более того.

----------


## PatR!oT

ай да ладно , а если мы оба чай не любим чем то заняться нужно ))))

----------


## Irina

тут дело в том, что не принимай желаемое за действительное и не злись, если твои ожидания не оправдались. Ты подразумеваешь под выпить чая одно, а она только выпить чая и ничего большего.

----------


## PatR!oT

ну , а че дальше чаю попил  давай мол домой вали ггг))))

----------


## Irina

именно так)

----------


## PatR!oT

никакой романтики ))))

----------

